# Grease Seals For A 21Rs Le



## DaBrowns (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone know the part number? I bought my trailer this week and am repacking the wheel bearings tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have the same camper...but my axles (AL-KO 4,400lb axles) and most 3,500lb axles use:

Dexter 10-19

Measure the seal to be sure...

1.719 Inch I.D. 
2.565 OD

Make sure to get the "double lipped" seal...for the EZ-lube axles...

If you've got a different size...give us the number painted on the axle...or the approx I.D. and O.D. of your grease seal and we can look it up for you...


----------



## DaBrowns (Apr 17, 2012)

I love this forum!

My markings don't match any of those numbers, and are Greek to me. The markings are:

Dexter
Dex#58211
(large font) 1186648
HF 85.50
SC 68.50

The only thing that matches is Dexter, which ironically is my street name, as well....

I hope to pick up the parts before taking the bearing apart, so hopefully someone can decipher this for me.

Thanks!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

The number you are going to be looking for is very small. Mine was actually stamped on the rubber seal itself. Needs to be clean and a magnifying glass is helpful. It should be formatted like this ( 000-000-00 ) For example, mine was 010-036-00. With the measurements given above in Chuggs response the number should be (010-004-00)replaced with number (010-019-00)according to Dexters website. I attached a cross reference chart that I found that will help. You should be able to get them at you local auto parts store. Like stated previously, make sure you are getting a doulbe lipped seal. Hope this helps!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Those numbers are probably lot numbers, serial number...I'm not getting any hits when I google...

Can you see a number cast into the hub? A hub part number would be easy to google and would specify bearing sizes...and your grease seal will be a part related to the size of the inner bearing cone... You don't happen to know the inner bearing cone size, do you?

If you have dexter axles....their website has a complete reference library...part illustrations and part numbers...you can usually cross reference the number cast into the hub...and when you find that part number...all the other parts will be listed along with it. Pull a wheel...look for 3 digits probably after a letter...and compare with the 3 digits in the middle of the hub part number from the reference below. Once you have found the hub...it's easy to find all the components that go along with it.

Hub kits


----------



## DaBrowns (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

